# eclipse -clean



## paddie (15. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das plugin "fatjar" runtergeladen weil der jar-builder von eclipse nicht richtig mag. naja auf jedenfall muss ich, nach dem ich fatjar im eclipse ordner entpackt habe und damit damit eclipse das plugin erkennt, "eclipse -clean" ausführen. aber da ich ich keine ahnung habe was das heisst oder wie das geht wollte ich mal fragen ob mir einer ganz genau sagen könnte was ich machen muss.

wäre super!
Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß
paddie


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2009)

Wie startest du Eclipse?
Wahrscheinlich mit einem Link, der (unter Windows) auf Eclipse.exe zeigt, diesem gibst du den Parameter -clean mit.

Bin da nicht so kundig, aber sollte es im aktuellen Eclipse (3.5) nicht eine eingebaute Möglichekit geben für das was Fatjar leistet?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Nov 2009)

PlugIns werden seit 3.4 nicht mehr ins Plugin Verzeichnis kopiert!
Man installiert über eine Update Site. Wenn es keine gibt, dann wirf das Plugin in das dropins Verzeichnis. FatJar brauchst du übrigens definitiv nicht mehr, der Code wurde in Eclipse aufgenommen.


----------

